# Glycerin soap gets foggy



## Charlotte511 (Jun 21, 2017)

I recently started making soap and use a variety of soap bases. I notice when I used glycerin soap, it starts out clear and transparent but after a bit gets foggy or white/cloudy on top. I'm not sure why or how to prevent it. any suggestions/advice? attached is how the soap starts/how I want it


----------



## WeaversPort (Jun 21, 2017)

Are you storing the soaps wrapped tightly? I've had soaps get foggy from either attracting moisture from the air or too much handling.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 21, 2017)

Oooh! I don't make melt and pour soaps, so I can't help you. But I wanted to say I really like your soap in the photo. Lovely theme and colors!!! Reminds me of vacation on the Caribbean!


----------



## Charlotte511 (Jun 21, 2017)

thank you so much!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 21, 2017)

Did you spray it with alcohol?
Did you use non bleeding colors?
Was your base the crystal clear one?


----------



## Charlotte511 (Jun 22, 2017)

I did spray. I use regular rubbing alcohol (is that ok?) I use liquid dyes for soap I bought on amazon. I don't know if it's non bleeding (probably not?) and I used 2 bases...a goat milk one first then the clear glycerin one.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 22, 2017)

The reason I ask is because if I understood you correctly several factors can contribute to your problem.

If you used clear based, that should not be a problem. But if you used olive oil based clear it dries "cloudy" as you say. Only the crystal clear base will remain translucent. Some manufactures call it diamond base.

There are many different types of colorants. If you give me a link, I can see if it bleeding or not. Water based colorants are great for melt and pour but they do bleed. They are good for one color soaps. So if you used those the blue with smear into your bottom color (goat's milk). It should say it on the package. Non bleeding are the blocks, or the glycerin based ones, or micas. It would take a week or so for that to happen, so if you sue it quickly you may be ok, but if you want to display your soap it will change.
Here is a picture of bleed soap.

And yes, the alcohol you use is important. Do not use low percentage rubbing alcohol. Some of the are at 50% (the real cheap ones). You need to get a 90% alcohol. The lower the percentage the more water it will have and contributes to moisture.

Here is a thread on the subject:
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=8487

BTW your soap is so cute!  I love it!


----------

